# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  सॉफ्ट ड्रिंक के रोज़ सेवन से डाइबीटीज़ का खतरा

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*एक अध्ययन के मुताबिक़ एक दिन में चीनी वाले सॉफ्ट ड्रिंक के एक या दो कैन पीने से बाद में डाइबीटीज़ का ख़तरा बढ़ जाता है.*
यूरोप में वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि एक कैन रोज़ पीने से डाइबीटीज़ का ख़तरा पांच गुना बढ़ जाता है.
डाइबीटीज़ पर छपने वाली विशेष पत्रिका 'डाइबेटोलोगिया' में छपे लेख के नतीजे अमरीका में हुए पहले हुए अध्ययनों से मिलते जुलते हैं.
डाइबीटीज़ के लिए काम करने वाली संस्थाओं का कहना है कि चीनी वाली खानेपीने की चीज़ों के इस्तेमाल पर ध्यान रखने की ज़रूरत है क्योंकि इससे वज़न बढ़ने का ख़तरा रहता है.
*भोजन और कैंसर*इस रिसर्च के नतीजे ब्रिटेन, जर्मनी, डेनमार्क, इटली, स्पेन, स्वीडेन, फ्रांस और नीदरलैंड्स में किए गए अध्ययनों पर आधारित हैं.
रिसर्च के लिए शोधकर्ताओं ने साढ़े तीन लाख लोगों से बातचीत की. ये एक बड़े अध्ययन का हिस्सा था जिसमें भोजन और कैंसर में संबंध पर शोध किया जा रहा है.
लंदन के इंपिरियल कॉलेज की डोरा रामागेयुरा ने बीबीसी से कहा, "अगर आप चीनी वाले शीतल पेय का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो डाइबीटीज़ का ख़तरा बढ़ जाता है. आप जितने कैन सॉफ़्ट ड्रिंक का इस्तेमाल एक दिन में करते हैं, आपके डाइबीटीज़ का ख़तरा ख़तरा उतना ही बढ़ जाता है."
*बीएमआई*उन्होंने कहा कि इस ख़तरे से लोगों को आगाह किया जाए.
हालांकि फलों के जूस के इस्तेमाल और डाइबीटीज़ के मामलों में कोई संबंध नहीं पाया गया.
लेकिन बीमारी के होने में बीएमआई का बहुत मुख्य भूमिका है.
बीएमआई यानी बॉडी मास इंडेक्स मोटोपे को मापने की इकाई है.

----------

